
Feedback on Data Analytics Bootcamp Offered by UC Berkeley at Belmont Extension? - asureshb
I have come across Data Analytics boot camp offered by University of California Berkeley at Belmont Extension, its 24 weeks bootcamp part-time and costs $12,000. Can you please share your thoughts on this, how worth is it for that money and chances of getting a good job in data science area in terms of its curriculum and so on, providing any feedback would be great.
======
asureshb
Following is the URL to bootcamp info:
[https://bootcamp.berkeley.edu/data/](https://bootcamp.berkeley.edu/data/)

~~~
asureshb
can anyone please provide some feedback on data analytics bootcamp offered by
UC Berkeley

